# Bad feedback here



## Marky Mark

If you have a deal go sour or are unhappy post your feedback here.


----------



## MacDaddy

I bought a 181 husky and when it got shipped the gas tank and handle got broke I also was uder the impression that the saw was a real runner but after further reveiw the porting looks like Ray Charles did it with a rasp file Also the carb to intake had NO gasket,and the ring are shot! OH YA the bar nuts are in killer condition


----------



## NeTree

C'mon, guys. Let's keep _this_ thread on track. 

Macman, bought from WHO?


----------



## crash/banger

Marky, good idea's however I don think this one will last long(LOL)!!!!! It should be fun while for a day or two............Wadum's


----------



## LJS

"Chillin in the garage".........Sucks! It's more fun to watch paint dry. No information to be had, but if you like smilies and wazzups, Go for it! LJS


----------



## NeTree

C'mon, Dennis... it's fun!


----------



## MacDaddy

Darin Im going to have to give you a bad feed back for not contacting me on the last pm I sent you about the Mac bars SORRY


----------



## Darin

I posted my reply to all in that thread. I had too many people PM me, so I made it public.


----------



## MacDaddy

Im just giving you a bad time


----------



## MacDaddy

*181*

I just have to say Seth Fry sold a piece of shat saw to me this saw was advertised to be a good saw also it didnt come with the woodsman pro bar that it had on it in the picture And the race chain looks more like a sorry woods chain I just had to say something because it made me mad just thinking about the saw


----------



## Gypo Logger

Isn't that the 181 you were trying to pawn off on me?
John


----------



## a_lopa

macman didnt sell me his sprockets


----------



## tony marks

i dont know if this is the forum for it .. also be very easy to just try to hurt somebody you dont like.. but somebody messes me over ,im gonna figure a way to get the word out.. i once gave a talk in church an used the local nissan dealers crappy attempts to get my truck for nothin,as an example of the sorry things folks will do..
wanted it the body for 75 bucks as the motor was definitly shot..
i nursed it home .. my brotherinlaw had all the valves an all the other crap straitened out in 20 min max..it ran until i wrecked it..yes i told onum.. if they were still in buisiness ,id still be doing it..just another way of being a common thief..jmo.


----------



## a_lopa

my 520 hurts me enough


----------



## Darin

Was going to get some AS sweatshirst from ebay. I never got the 36 sweatshirts. There are from www.yournamehere4less.com. I also missed ?????ing about him in his ebay deal. Anyone in Kalamazoo, MI? It was called One Color Graphics. Guys name was Chris. It was always in the mail.


----------



## Darin

Ok, found some more info on the guy.
J Martin III
9399 Werner Street
Richland, Michigan 49083

I did a search under the phone number 269-629-5711. The number is disconnected. Reported it to www.fraud.org


----------



## Bill G

Darin,

I just found the seller through ebay. I sent him a "fishing" email. I weill let you know if he responds. I may be headed to Michigan this spring. As it is I am only about 5 hours from Kalamazoo now.

Bill


----------



## Darin

That would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## ray benson

Darin, Tried calling One Color Graphics 1-800-249-7112. Answering machine says Chris will not be back in the shop till tuesday or wednesday.Maybe some kind of family problems?
Ray


----------



## Darin

Ray, thanks yeah it is different I have been calling for 2 months with nothing.


----------



## ray benson

Hi Darin,
I contacted Chris this afternoon. He is back in the shop after a death in the family. Give him a call, he says he will be filling back orders and will make it right. 1-800-249-7112.
Regards
Ray


----------



## MacDaddy

*Scam Man*

I sent eight loops 1/2 #10 chains to Rick Helsel and he never sent me the money for the chains he said he had mailed it when I talked to him on the phone Now he wont answer or call me about it I wouldnt trust him with any deal This guy is a real piece of ----


----------



## johncinco

Get your shirts Darin? KZoo is about an hour south of me. Maybe you find out a day when they are promised to be ready, and I can stop down with some friends to pick them up for you. Ya know, in case its hard to get to the post office or something. If their not ready maybe he can be talked in to a refund. I am a real friendly guy. Its everyone else thats ugly! 

How much have you lost on the deal? Sometimes its easier just to say screw it. 

The FBI has a site you can report this if you want. Its so prevalent though, unless they get a ton on the same person they can not track it down. I have a check here for $7500 that I have the names, addresses, etc for teh guy bu thave never heard back from any law enforcement. The check is faked, from an actual company with their accoutn numbers and signatures right on it. I called and talked with them in detail and they had to change all of their accounts and had about 7 checks either go through or try and be cashed.


----------



## Darin

Thanks John,
Actually, his phone number is now disconnected and of course I didn't get anything. I spoke to him once a few weeks ago and he said if you don't get it by ...... then call me. When I called it was disconnected. Con man.


----------



## Lawn Masters

I hate having to give anyone negative feedback, but Ulk77more was supposed to have sent me a saw over a month ago, I havent seen the saw, heard from him, or anything, beware of him good folks of AS. Ulk77more, if you read this, I either want to see my saw, or my money back IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## HELSEL

Hey Mac Daddy you said you was gonna send 8 chains.2 brand new 2 that was never filed.2 that was good!!!! You just sent a box of rust.It cost you 33$ to send it.I looked at the chain and put a check in the box for 50$ and sent it back to you.So who lost out.You got the chain right back.So dont make me out to be the bad guy!!
You make sound like I still have the chains and didnt pay you.


----------



## MacDaddy

Helsel LETS SEE THE THE STUB OR CANCELLED CHECK FOR THAT SO CALLED CHECK YOU SENT ME you are a first class liar come on dig your hole a little deeper


----------



## HELSEL

mac daddy on may 10 at 10:21 pm you made a post that you could not get ahold of me that i did not send a check you called me a liar do not deal with this guy he is a bad guy.You asked me to put a copy of the check we put in the box for your share of the postage. How many people do you know that puts copys of there checks on the internet, DUH If the chains would have been what you claimed them to be we would have bought them with no problem. you lied about the description of the chains. you also lied about no contact. on may 9, 4:35 your chains arived at your door and you signed for them isn't that funny. 30 hrs later you left me a negative feedback after you had your chains back and lied and said you couldn't get ahold of me. it seems to me like the deal was all in your favor until you got the chains back. so here is my proof.
If anybody on AS wants the tracking number here it is. (www.usps.com) 23013460000021371744


----------



## MasterBlaster

I luv this thread...


----------



## dozerdan

Hi
It looks like things didn't go very well between Helsel and MacDaddy. If you take into consideration how hard 1/2 chain is to find. I am sure that if the chain was useable that Helsel would have bought it, he is always on the look out for good 1/2 chain.
The outcome wasn't that bad, the chain is back with its owner, so he can sell it again and Helsel just lost a few dollars for shipping.
Helsel
How come that you always answer the phone for me?
Later
Dan


----------



## MacDaddy

Block out the numbers and post the check and see who the liar is Yes I did get the chain back after about 60 phone calls Also you said that you sent the money on monday the same day I sent the chain out to you and you flat out lied and said you sent it even when I called you to give you a tracking # Your just anther puke tring to rip off people Also why are you tring to be so nice to Ed and Dozer Dan after all crap you said about them on the phone with me how they cant build a real race saw and how Ed cant crosscut So why dont you block out the # and post that check come on lets see it


----------



## HELSEL

I have no problem with Ed, I have no Problem with Dan.ED makes a fast race saw.Dan dosent build race saws.He builds woods saws.But you keep calling me a liar.Who lied about the chain.Why 30 hours after you got the chain back.You started calling names and was all upset.I did not keep it.So if the chain is as good as you say it is sell it to someone.8 loops of 1/2 chain $1000 how could you go wrong unless it was JUNK.I have nothing left to prove.You started out saying you could not get a hold of me I would not answer my phone.Like I kept the chain and did not pay you. In your last post you said yes I did get the chain back.What if I would not have had the tracking#You would have been trying to say I still had it. Post your phone bill where you tried to call me 60 times.It works both ways. You got your chain BACK!!!!


----------



## HELSEL

Look at the date on post 22 when you said I would not answer my phone. Do not trust him, He is a real peace of .....(May10 at 10.21 PM) Ok now look at the date you signed for the chain when it was returned on the tracking#(May9 at4.35 PM) This I think tells the story.


----------



## Darin

This situation has been resolved. No more feedback is necessary. Anymore comments on this transaction will be deleted.


----------



## HELSEL

Thank you Darin I appreciate your responce to the problem.

THANK YOU 

RICK HELSEL


----------



## bwalker

I am giving Dozer Dan a negative feedback. Built me a 372 that was a absolute piece of garbage. Piston smashing into the head, no torque etc.
Beware that I am not the first nore the last to have gotten poorly built saws from him.
KFtree, Gypo, Jeff Sikkema, RBtree, Jokers, Oregon Rob, Marky Mark, and a slew of others have been had by Dan's crapsmanship.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Wow, bummer! Whats up with that?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I haven't seen him around my forum, either.

Whassupwidat?


----------



## Cut4fun

Do not buy from this Ebay saw dealer. I BIG Liar! Sold saw as like new, run excellent, took muffler off and inspected for scoring. Got the saw after 3 weeks too and only lives 5 hours away. Well first off I noticed the compression wasnt there real good. I ran it in some test cuts and my wife stated whats that big hole in the plastic top cover. Turned out the muffler was put back together wrong with a gap out of the top. Fixed that and went on with test cuts. Saw stopped and never started again, till rebuild. Scoring on exhaust side piston and cyclinder. Ring was melted into piston groove. Wonder it started at all. STAY AWAY FROM THIS EBAY SELLER = sawmarketing ! Somewhere in Ind.


----------



## MacDaddy

Its only five hours and a ass kicking away these sellers need a a real wake up call


----------



## Marky Mark

Nothing for nothing but this guy has 92% positve feedback.Guys like him are a no no. You can also file a complant with ebay. The big kicker is use paypal.


----------



## Bill G

What saw did you buy from the seller ?

Bill


----------



## Cut4fun

If you are asking me bill g, it was the 3750 60cc. This is when I found this great site too. My local dealer wanted $200 for the top end rebuild. So I got a new ring and gasket and cleaned up the scoring on cyc and piston myself. I had to ask alot of ? here because I did not have a clue on the ring pin, etc. I did all this with $16 total, sad part is half of that money was the shipping. Saw still runs great with the tuning I got from here and muffler mods too. So something good did come from this bad seller after all.


----------



## Bill G

I assume you contacted the seller. What was his response ? I have had some deals go sour lately. One was a saw that was suppose to be in great running condition. It arrived covered in oil. When fueled up the fuel ran straight out the carb. Also the saw had no compression. The sellers response was it was in great running condition and that I do not know anything about saws.

Bill


----------



## Cut4fun

Yes contacted seller and ebay. But like I noticed in the sell, it stated all sales final. But if they didnt lie about the perfect condition in the sales ad and stated no compression, scored cyc,piston etc. I wouldnt have bought it. Glad I found this area so others can be warned. I just like being told the truth, then let me make my mind up if I want to rebuild it without being forced into the rebuild. nuff said. Thanks.


----------



## scottr

*compression*

Tm , did you ask the seller about the compression before you bid ?


----------



## Cut4fun

scottr the seller said runs excellent,like new. How would you take that.


----------



## scottr

*description*

Tm , if the seller said the saw ran excellent , like new then I would think that it was a general statement not a statement of piston , ring and cylinder condition . I'm curious as to how long it ran with the muffler assembled incorrectly before it started having problems ?


----------



## cbfarmall

I had a seller once say the saw ran fine. When I got it the impulse line was disconnected and the carb lever set so high the case filled up with gas. Luckily, in my case, once I repaired those things, saw ran like a champ.

Chris B.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Dont buy Ebay from Thechainsawguy. I bought a husky 394 that he said was in prime condition. Well, when i got it, thing was very used. I used it on a tree job a few days after buying it, and it broke down on me. So i took it to a shop and they tell me that the pistons complety skrewed. They had to rebuld the whole thing, cost me lots of money and work. I already gave chainsawguy good feadback, so when I contacted him about it, he said tuff luck cuz I already said it was good, and that I probly messed it up on the job. Well, unless its bad to use a top-of-the-line saw to cut wood . . . I couldnt get my money back, but maybe I can stop someone else from buying from him!


----------



## Lawn Masters

nevermind, got the clips today. Bill, you need to work on your mailing speed.


----------



## Chris J.

I purchased a saw on eBayware from seller budburris. He clearly said that he didn't test or work on of the saw, so it was a parts saw as I expected. His idea of packaging was to put the saw in an _overused_ undersized cardboard box with with a small piece of bubble wrap pn the bottom of the box. The 20" bar, which I needed and was one of the reasons I purchased the saw, wasn't in the package. Budburris says he included it; I say no way a 20" bar would fit into the box. His responses were very gruff and unpleasant.


----------



## Darin

did he have a good rating when you bought from him? If you paid by paypal you can put a hold on it.


----------



## Chris J.

I decided to treat it as a lesson learned. I did give him a negative feedback, & he reponded likewise. Nearly every one of my positive feedbacks mentions "quick payer," so his FB is no biggie to me. I think that more buyers should be more critical in giving feedback, but I suspect that that is why eBayware only gives you 80 characters in the initial feedback, and even fewer for the buyers response to the sellers response.

If you buy from Budburris use great caution. Have you ever gone into a shop, & the owner acted as though you were bothering him? He helped you, but made it clear that he didn't really want to? That would be Budburris.

Edit: Yes, his rating was acceptable. I should go back and check it after my neg FB.


----------



## woodfarmer

i bought four new chains from roccof, one had been used the other three were new, not a great problem but still not all new, i registered a complaint with paypal pictures included. well they ruled in his favour because he had provided shipping details, what does that have to do with wether the chains were new or not? btw he is still selling on e-bay, also selling new chainsaws. claims to be in the tree business, if your in the tree business then why would you be selling new saws and not used ones? other buyers beware.


----------



## Bill G

Chris J. said:


> I purchased a saw on eBayware from seller budburris. He clearly said that he didn't test or work on of the saw, so it was a parts saw as I expected. His idea of packaging was to put the saw in an _overused_ undersized cardboard box with with a small piece of bubble wrap pn the bottom of the box. The 20" bar, which I needed and was one of the reasons I purchased the saw, wasn't in the package. Budburris says he included it; I say no way a 20" bar would fit into the box. His responses were very gruff and unpleasant.




Chris,

Do you mean budburrhus ?

Bill


----------



## Chris J.

Bill, I'll need to check, I think that you're correct. If so, I'll certainly correct my posts, don't want to flame the wrong person. Have you had problems with the Bud that you mentioned?


----------



## woodfarmer

*not as described*

bought a 270 off ebay, supposed to be very nice saw in excellent shape, there is a crack in the top cover and the saw looks well used. have contacted seller with my concern, do i wait for his reply, (how long?) or should i just return to sender?


----------



## superman_36

give him a chance to respond was there a AS IS in the description and if you can get out with just sending it back and getting you money back and only paying shipping get out also you have to factor the money lost to replacing the parts bad 
Thanks
ERIK


----------



## woodfarmer

*270*

the air filter is also missing, i checked his feedback and it is very positive, by the looks of things he buys and sells a lot of chainsaws. he never described any flaws or anything missing in the add. his disclaimer is he does not take any saws back and there is no warranty.how many days should i wait for a reply and why would i even get stuck for the shipping?


----------



## Chris J.

woodfarmer said:


> ...why would i even get stuck for the shipping?



Woodfarmer, that is exactly how some eBayware sellers get people to keep crappy items. > Example: You win a saw for $120.00, and pay $30.00 shipping. It's a POS, not as described, the seller will refund your money, but not the shipping, and they want the saw back. If you return it you're out $60.00 on shipping for a saw that you don't have, but you have $90.00 back. Is returning the saw worth it? Some eBay sellers thrive on people not wanting to eat the shipping. < 

I think that eBay should make the seller cover ALL shipping on a clearly misrepresented item, but we all know that eBay won't do that.

I recently passed on a Jred 920, BIN $175.00 + $25.00 s/h. The listing, to me, had several red flags. If it was as described, it was a steal. If the red flags and what I saw in the photos were true, the seller had a wornout POS saw. If anyone here purchased the saw, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## woodfarmer

i truly believe ebay sides with the seller, therefore i will go through my credit card company for the full amount. i also feel i should send it back right away, the longer i hold onto it the more chances for things not to go my way, any thoughts?


----------



## retoocs555

Give him a phone call. Just remember at this point it still _could_ be an honest mistake, and be nice. You might be able to work something out. 

My experience, as a seller, is that when customers are nice, I'm nice back. But, if the first thing I hear from a buyer is name calling and how much money I should give them back they get no where fast. 

You should be able to find his 'contact information' to get his phone number or this link might work http://search.ebay.com/ws/search/AdvSearch?sofocus=bs&sacat=-1&catref=C5&amp;sspagename=h:h:advsearch:US&from=R7&nojspr=y&fsop=1&fsoo=1&fcl=3&frpp=50&sofindtype=9&pfid=

Good luck with it

Edited to add:
DON'T send it back unless you get in contact with the seller and arrange something, you might end up in the hole and without a saw.


----------



## woodfarmer

contacted the seller and he agreed to take the saw back, refund all monies including the overpriced original shipping, so im getting a little satisfaction. he could not explain however were the missing parts were.


----------



## MacDaddy

I see Seth Fry is back selling 2 084 saws under a new name Seth is the guy that sold the Ray Charles 181 to me I hope you treat these guys better than you did me


----------



## Sethro

181
The saw handle was good when I shipped it,it was insured,so take it up with UPS.Seth


----------



## MacDaddy

Its not the handle that was the problem UPS broke that I dont blame you for that The saw you sold was shat it came with the wrong rings that you said were 181 rings you said it had a extra new piston it was not new and you said it ran great and it did not because the compression was so low it would not start and you did not send me the 9 pin sproket or the woodsman pro bar that was in the picture and you said it came with it when I talked to you on the phone Also I pm'ed you and called and no call back so I left you a bad feedback If you would have called we could have worked this out But you did not stand up like a MAN!!!! and take responsibilty for the saw you sold to me


----------



## Sethro

It did'nt start because the air is thicker on the west coast,the carb on that 181 was very tempermeatal.If you still have the saw,do not warm the head up.keep the switch on off fill the chamber with 2 pulls then switch on for fire,Then call me.Alcohol carbs are fun to adjust you just have to wait for the temp to drop


----------



## Bill G

Chris J. said:


> Example: You win a saw for $120.00, and pay $30.00 shipping. It's a POS, not as described, the seller will refund your money, but not the shipping, and they want the saw back. If you return it you're out $60.00 on shipping for a saw that you don't have, but you have $90.00 back. Is returning the saw worth it? Some eBay sellers thrive on people not wanting to eat the shipping. <
> 
> I think that eBay should make the seller cover ALL shipping on a clearly misrepresented item, but we all know that eBay won't do that.



Chris,

I agree that is true in some situations let's look at the other side. A guy decides he wants to cut a tree but is too cheap to buy a saw. The local rental store wants too much to rent a saw and he knows if he returns it broke
the will nail him. He decides to buy a used saw off ebay use it, complain, the return it. You may think I am off base but this has happened. I sold a 028 to a guy. He had it for quite sometime then returned it with a broken chainbrake. It was obvious what he had done. He still got a refund.

Bill


----------



## CbaileyBG

Chris J. said:


> Woodfarmer, that is exactly how some eBayware sellers get people to keep crappy items. > Example: You win a saw for $120.00, and pay $30.00 shipping. It's a POS, not as described, the seller will refund your money, but not the shipping, and they want the saw back. If you return it you're out $60.00 on shipping for a saw that you don't have, but you have $90.00 back. Is returning the saw worth it? Some eBay sellers thrive on people not wanting to eat the shipping. <
> 
> I think that eBay should make the seller cover ALL shipping on a clearly misrepresented item, but we all know that eBay won't do that.



I personally agree. I have been on the other side with listing tons of part saws but I would state that I had no knowledge of problems with the saw. I have also stated saws and parts wrong. It was my obligation to make it right and either offer price break on the saws if they wanted to keep it or a refund plus the shipping to get it back to me. On my parts, I just ask them to return for a swap or refund and the shipping fee it cost to get back to me. Alot of people feel that if they misrepresent the item and state in the description "Sold as Is" that it will counter the description they gave on it. For me, thats not right but thats just my opinion.


----------



## MacDaddy

John Dolmar said:


> It did'nt start because the air is thicker on the west coast,the carb on that 181 was very tempermeatal.If you still have the saw,do not warm the head up.keep the switch on off fill the chamber with 2 pulls then switch on for fire,Then call me.Alcohol carbs are fun to adjust you just have to wait for the temp to drop


Maybe I should sell all my saws now Because the west coast air wont let them run Come on dude Do you realy think I have never had a Alky saw Also that saw that you sold me had under 75lbs compression maybe thats why it would not start


----------



## mike385

hello everybody,
I am new to selling on ebay. My first item that I tried to sell was a wisconsin engine that I also put a thread on here about. It was a nice engine and ran great. Around here in my neck of the woods, no one wanted to give two cents for it, so I wanted a bigger audience. That happened on there but I got some guy calling me a ripoff cause I told him to ship it to nebraska was going to cost 500.00. All I could find was a quick quote from fedex. I know, I know there are cheaper alternatives, I didn't know of them. I even told this guy as he was ranting how he has bought stuff and had it shipped for not even a quarter of that. So I said so who do you ship through? Never did tell me. I ended up selling it for 142.00 to a guy that drove two and half hour to get it. He is more than happy with it and I got my first feedback and guess what???? It was a positive. 
just my experience so far. I have a small chainsaw on there now, it nothing that I haven't said it was. I think whoever gets it will be happy.
Mike


----------



## West Texas

If you ship by Parcel Post, be sure you get either insurance or delivery confirmation, as I sent one Parcel Post as he wanted it cheap, it took two weeks to get there; and, he filed for a refund with PayPal about four days before it arrived. From now on I'm going to insist that they 'buy' either insurance or delivery confirmation so the saw can be tracked if it gets lost or is over due.


----------



## woodfarmer

*shipping*

i firmly believe after several problems that all shipping should become the responsibility of the seller and worked into the sale price of any item


----------



## superman_36

that is all fine and dandy and then you have a guy that says you over price shipping because you put insurance and tracking on the package 
I have a roll of chain in Maryland because the man charge 30.00 to ship it and then sent it parcel post for 1/2 that with 50.00 of insurance
i am screwed 
also you might have read about the post under 14 saws for sale that I was high on shipping I sent the saw on Friday I was 2.00 under my qoute and I still had to buy a box and packing material 
my recommendation is never ship parcel post it sucks


----------



## klickitatsacket

DEFINATELY buy tracking and insurance. I just had a guy file with paypal for non delivery after he got his package. Becasue I had a tracking # and delivery confirmation I was able to prove he got his stuff and now pay pal is going after him for fraud.


----------



## wradman

*181*

i've never bought a used saw and had any good luck with it I always buy new unless i'm in a pickle for a part right away used saws or ok for spare parts but for a runner good chance you will get bit in the but, i would recommend if your going to buy one ask the seller to pull the muffler and take a good digital picture for you of the cylendar or pull the muffler yourself before you try to start it you can tell alot by pulling the muffler good luck if your still having problems i have used 288 parts comming out my ying yang i don't have any husky pistons with 2 rings though mine all have one ring , i think the 3120 might have 2


----------



## mike385

I have had it with Ebay!!!!! I have had my account hacked now twice. They can go shove that site where the sun doesn't shine!!!!!!! 

mike


----------



## Darin

How do you get your ebay account hacked? Also, what do they do when they hack it?


----------



## Marky Mark

Most people don't get there account hacked. Most get fooled by spoofed email with the BS of need password...Credit Card needs to be updated.


----------



## mike385

I didnt respond to an email like everyone says. I had fifty cellphones listed on my account. I have to say they took care of the problem quickly though, I just don't need the aggrevation.


----------



## superman_36

you need to get a good anti virus and a real good spyware and that will help that is how they got me 6 months ago


----------



## klickitatsacket

I had a guy list a motor cycle on my ebay account about a year ago. I caught it instantly (with in an hour) and had it shut down. From what we figured is that it happened when I clicked on an ebay listing for some tools and then the listing asked me for user name and password. Seeings how I was already in ebay I thought nothing of it and I typed it in the boxes. the page took forever to load and then I got a page that I was not even looking for. Ebay said that they usually find operations like this but this one got through. Any how I changed passwords and report any listing that comes up extra slow and if it takes too long I click off and I never resign in with out starting over from the home page.

Marky, here is a question for you. Can pass words be seen by the operators of a forum page? I have always been paranoid of this and so every forum or page that I have to use a pass word; I use a completely differant password so that if some how some one gets one off of a site they do not have access to my entire life. Am I too paranoid?


----------



## Jack Russell

*Seller bidding on his own auction ebay*

Seller on ebay --loyar-co (e-mail [email protected])

He is useing the name Mstelr2 (0) to bid on his auction. I e-mailed Mstelr2 through ebay and told would be buyer he needed to up his bid to win that he always stoped just below the amount a buyer would bid. He had not won the first auction
When I bidded on one of his auction the only buyer that bided againt me was mstelr2 (0)


----------



## Chris J.

I'm curious to know what eBay does when a clear pattern of shill bidding is brought to their attention. One of the guys who used to sell a lot of saws (I don't recall the name, but I do know that I haven't seen him on eBayware recently) had a suspicious # of -0- Auctions Won bidders.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

klickitatsacket said:


> Marky, here is a question for you. Can pass words be seen by the operators of a forum page? I have always been paranoid of this and so every forum or page that I have to use a pass word; I use a completely differant password so that if some how some one gets one off of a site they do not have access to my entire life. Am I too paranoid?




You are NOT too paranoid. This is good practice. Keep it up.


----------



## whatsnext

Chris J. said:


> I'm curious to know what eBay does when a clear pattern of shill bidding is brought to their attention. One of the guys who used to sell a lot of saws (I don't recall the name, but I do know that I haven't seen him on eBayware recently) had a suspicious # of -0- Auctions Won bidders.



Ebay claims that they will close the accounts of both shills and sellers who use them. One problem with that, ebay makes money off shills and sellers. As long as the shill aided sellers keep paying their fees ebay has no economic incentive to stop them. This is why you need a little displine to be a smart bidder. A seller will eventually go broke paying fees on items that don't really sell and then be forced to stop using shills. If you suspect shill bidding just cancel your bid and say "my mistake". Let the seller buy his own stuff and then pay fees on top of it. Someone needs to sponsor a eBay forum so we can keep this stuff out of this one.
John...


----------



## mtvigilante

*066 ebay screw job*

i just recieved my 066 that i bought on ebay. the description said that the saw was a great runner, started great and ran great. no bar, just powerhead. he also said that it had great compression. hmm, with a description like that, wouldn't ya think that's a great saw? 
well, i FINALLY got it yesterday..opened the box.. :deadhorse:
heres the list of visible bad things...wrong top cover(decomression valve is sticking through a carved hole in the cover), grabber bent slightly, no id tag visible (where else is the serial #and model#?), bottom of case is severly pitted, pieces broken out (probably not real important parts, but broken out just the same), a weld on each side of the case where the vibration dampers mount, and a crack in the case next to one of the welds (not huge, but visibly cracked) 
i tried pullin it over at first, and it didn't have good compression at all, but i cleaned out the decompression valve and it got a lot better, actually feels ok. i looked at the cylinder and piston through the exhaust port, and they look pretty scored, but most of them arent' too deep. i also tested it after i put a few drops of turbine oil in the cylinder, and the saw hung by the starter handle for a second or so before it bled off. it seems to have decent compression, but the saw is really beat up.
maybe i should have known what to expect, buying off ebay, but the guy even reassured me that this would be a great saw for my new business. anyways, i sent him a message, and told him i was not happy at all, and that he didn't describe the same saw that he sent me, and gave him the option to make it right, before i give him some bad feedback or before i mention his username on AS. he has 2 days. it sounds like there is pretty much nothing else i can do about it, it sounds like he usually makes good on his deals, so we'll see. i wont mention his name or location until this matter is resolved, so he has every opportunity.


----------



## wradman

*066*

I tell all my friends quit buying used saws unless it's just for parts for every one good deal you hear about the other 9 will bite you in the a$$


----------



## Jack Russell

wradman said:


> I tell all my friends quit buying used saws unless it's just for parts for every one good deal you hear about the other 9 will bite you in the a$$




Tell them Brother all about the great deals on eBay. Worlds Largest Junk Yard
I am with you on how you feel about the deal Taken a man's word as the truth and he is telling you a lie.


----------



## wradman

*used saws*

My brother in law has been hounding me for 3 months to sell him one of my used 288's. i kept saying no but he is very persistant that he doesn't want to spend over 1000 for a new big saw. so i pulled out one of my older working saws, check the piston go right through the whole saw,new plug .starter rope,fuel filter etc. Even if i do everything i can all he has to do is put staight gas in it once ,or if by some fluke the bottom end goes out i'm a jerk. oh well i hate selling used saws, i wont' buy a used saw. I gave him 30 days warranty on the engine only now i have to worry for the next 30 days damn it.


----------



## no longer collecting

*message for MacDaddy*

got the 4 chains........wanted 9/16 pitch.............got 3 that are 1/2inch and only one 9/16. Will still keeep the 1/2 inch as spares but what can i say......I did not get what i paid for.
This is what this forum is all about.......to leave feedback:jawdrop:   .......no hard feelings.......
....................Alain,


----------



## Darin

Yeah and its also nice to know that Macdaddy is selling stuff and isn't a sponsor.


----------



## BIG JAKE

Jack Russell said:


> Seller on ebay --loyar-co (e-mail [email protected])
> 
> He is useing the name Mstelr2 (0) to bid on his auction. I e-mailed Mstelr2 through ebay and told would be buyer he needed to up his bid to win that he always stoped just below the amount a buyer would bid. He had not won the first auction
> When I bidded on one of his auction the only buyer that bided againt me was mstelr2 (0)



This guy also has close to 40 mutual withdrawals. Pay attention to those.  Every one I saw flamed him but a mutual withdrawal the bad rating goes away. Gotta be a bonehead if he has a lot of those. Also, alot of sellers leave things vague on purpose-easy to see as they tell you nothing. Same as lying. I agree with curt-. Also, never hit buy it now or bid without reading the entire ad and viewing the pictures first-ever! I also look at feedback and mutual withdrawals prior to bidding and read what was said on both sides. What I've learned.


----------



## MacDaddy

caporal30 said:


> got the 4 chains........wanted 9/16 pitch.............got 3 that are 1/2inch and only one 9/16. Will still keeep the 1/2 inch as spares but what can i say......I did not get what i paid for.
> This is what this forum is all about.......to leave feedback:jawdrop:   .......no hard feelings.......
> ....................Alain,


Please send the 1/2 back and I will refund your money Because 1/2 is worth more Thanks Mike


----------



## MacDaddy

Darin said:


> Yeah and its also nice to know that Macdaddy is selling stuff and isn't a sponsor.


He called me so how does this break the rules


----------



## MS-310

Can I leave feed back about a deal on this site and about a person on this site. (i think i can but i should ask) Shoerfast would be the one I would like to talk about


----------



## trimmmed

Yup, that's what the thread is for. This is the *Bad feedback* thread, there is also a *good feedback* thread


----------



## MS-310

I sold an 660 mag to shoerfast, sent him pics and talk to him on the phone many times about this saw. I sent it out to him, when he did get the saw he thought it was the worst thing ever. Thats fine I said and would return his money in full as soon as i seen the saw back. Just like a return to the store you bring it back to the store for a return. I would have done this if he would of stop calling me a lier and a thef and told me that I stole the saw and sold it to him and so on. I really would have made it right with him becuz IM NOT A STEALLING type person. So i did talk to a lawer about it and sent him all the P.M. that shoerfast sent me on this site. I didnt want to go this far with a 400 chain saw problem but thats all and be very careful on doing deal with shoerfast. I could go futher in this but I wont on thes thread. If any one has any ???? about this problem I would like to speak with them on the Phone.

Jack Holden
(269)838-2011


----------



## wradman

*Shoerfast Prob*

sounds like you did the right thing i'm sure we'll here more sorry i've been away busier than a one armed coat hanger


----------



## MS-310

I really think he was planning some thing... But i dont know for sure.


----------



## ShoerFast

TreeCo said:


> It sounds like he was expecting a lot of MS600 for only $400 and was planning on subtracting any repair cost from the purchase price.
> 
> After his threats of involving the police he left you no choice but to go to an attorney. You were smart not getting involved with a third party mediator of his choosing.




Never once did I consider "planning on subtracting any repair cost from the purchase price." If he could have received $500 store credit, for a "parts saw" somewhere else, why wouldn't he take it back,,,,,,, My issue was over securing payment, how ever Jack would have liked to do that was up to him!

"Screw me once, shame on you, Screw me twice, shame on me!

Not looking at the prior post from that member was my fault, as he clearly knew that the saw needed rebuilding!

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=30911

But a reading retention test, if I may,,,,, what is an MS600?


----------



## CaseyForrest

Shoer..sorry to hear you cant put the muffler cover to use. 

sorry to hear you got what looks like a bum deal.


----------



## ShoerFast

TreeCo said:


> Just a saw I have for sale.:biggrinbounce2:



One could only speculate that you would consider the words "runs great" for the word "Needs rebuilding" as a typo ?

I see you deleated your post allready! 

That makes a statment in it's self!


----------



## ShoerFast

CaseyForrest said:


> Shoer..sorry to hear you cant put the muffler cover to use.
> 
> sorry to hear you got what looks like a bum deal.




Thanks Casey!

But about the muffler cover, no big deal, it will be used, long term, I hope to build an inner-baffled chamber to give the same flow as a Dual-Port, but deaden the sound to about a stock,,,,, The cover will work perfect for that.


----------



## retoocs555

*660*

Hope you guys can work something out... without resorting to suits and law enforcement.

Thought I'd mention rule #7 in case anybody forgot about it.

And, remember it's only a chainsaw :greenchainsaw:


----------



## MS-310

Yea Whatever Just wanted people to know what you are trying to do.....

Forgot to post some of your PM's

OR is that a rule or some thing...
lol


----------



## ShoerFast

ms-310 said:


> Yea Whatever Just wanted people to know what you are trying to do.....
> 
> Forgot to post some of your PM's
> 
> OR is that a rule or some thing...
> lol



Just in hope that were on the same page, as there seems to be some confusion? 

This is the moter-mount from the same saw we're talking about.

More pictures to fallow.




ShoerFast said:


>


----------



## ShoerFast

TreeCo said:


> Does it look like a fresh break?
> 
> Maybe you have a shipping claim.



Thanks for the concern, but there was / is a lot of saw-dust worked into the brake, part of the brake has been rounded off by fretting. It's an old brake.


----------



## ShoerFast

Here is a little closer look, but just picking this saw up you could tell, as the front handle just about touches the chain-brake / hand-guard when you pick it up by the rear handle.

Still trying to figure out what ms-310 thinks I was up too? As he cashed the money order right away!

More pictures to fallow!


----------



## MS-310

Oh,
They let you back on the site. Show me more pics, want to see every thing thats "bad with the saw". Oh by the way cashing your check is the thing you do when you get payed for some thing. When I asked you for some pics of the saw why didnt you send them to me. 
Thanks sheor fast


----------



## Darin

Did you take the return MS-310? If so, why are we still harping on it? If you didn't why not? If you didn't will you or won't you return it and why?


----------



## 04ultra

MS-310 said:


> Oh,
> They let you back on the site. Show me more pics, want to see every thing thats "bad with the saw". Oh by the way cashing your check is the thing you do when you get payed for some thing. When I asked you for some pics of the saw why didnt you send them to me.
> Thanks sheor fast




Jack the way your acting is like someone who screwed someone ...It's kind of like saying "HAHA I got your money spent try and do something about it" 

That to me is bad business..


----------



## ShoerFast

It was clear to me that his intention was not to return the money, as he denied evey idea I had to secure the payment.

His reaction to using Dean of Washington Hot saws, a Sponsor in good standing here, as a mediator, was to say I was "up to something"

To ask for a secured payment like Pay-Pal, his reaction was "ya sure, but I have to get the saw back first"

When I offered to send the saw to his local Sheriff's Department, and ask if they would mediate, Jacks reaction was that "I got a lawyer"

There was never a point that he gave the impression that he was willing to take the saw back and return the money, just take the saw back! (it was very clear to me that would take the saw back, and he no longer had the money)

I was wrong to post his PM's , it is also clear that he got a kick out of me getting time off for it. 

Is it just me, or dose he not seem surprised to see a picture of a broken moter-mount? 

At the time Jack told me he had a Lawyer just before sending the saw to his Sheriffs dept, I had never contacted him again. 

I did not even give him a badfeedback here!

It is mind boggling that he wants more pictures, he knew what he sold me, he knew the saw needed rebuilding in March, as other members informed him then.

It is also clear that he chose to tap the trust of a member here instead of having to except the consequences of a bad E-bay sale.

If other members here would like to see more pictures of the saw, I would post them? 

But as for Jack, I think that he crossed the line when he misrepresented the saw and sold it, wouldn't take it back, (by securing payment) and crossed it again when he gave me a bad feed back for something I am the victim of.

Here is your chance Jack, make an attempt to make it right, you know what you sold, the saw with a broken motor mount, wrong and cross treaded bar-stud, very low compression (possible broken piston rings) leaky oil pump, by-passed fire screen/butchered muffler and wrong chainbrake / hand guard,,,,,is clearly a parts saw, I have not made one cut with it! It is pure junk as it sits! 

What are you going to do with your last chance with me?


----------



## MS-310

Darin said:


> Did you take the return MS-310? If so, why are we still harping on it? If you didn't why not? If you didn't will you or won't you return it and why?[/QUOTEI
> 
> At first I told shoerfast I would return the saw, that was the first day he got the saw. He just went on saying how the saw was so junky and so on, this is for like 3 days he was really really rude, Im notcgoing to take a saw back that I know Ran fine and has been all tore apart with out seeing it first. Thats y the first day he recived the saw I was going to return it. Y im not trusting of him now is that he called me a lier, and other names. You guys can think what you want I dont care, shoer fast you said you havnt made a cut with it is this right, tell the truth. One other thing is that I seen a lawer on this and he has seen all the messages that me and shoerfast sent, he is a really down to earth type person(the lawer). I cant say what he said on this site but it is what im doing.
> Kevin,
> I told you I would return it the first day, I really would have. I really really didnt mean any dam harm on any thing but you really really pissed me off on all those rude PM's.
> 
> Jack


----------



## ShoerFast

Darin said:


> Did you take the return MS-310? If so, why are we still harping on it? If you didn't why not? If you didn't will you or won't you return it and why?[/QUOTEI
> 
> At first I told shoerfast I would return the saw, that was the first day he got the saw. He just went on saying how the saw was so junky and so on, this is for like 3 days he was really really rude, Im notcgoing to take a saw back that I know Ran fine and has been all tore apart with out seeing it first. Thats y the first day he recived the saw I was going to return it. Y im not trusting of him now is that he called me a lier, and other names. You guys can think what you want I dont care, shoer fast you said you havnt made a cut with it is this right, tell the truth. One other thing is that I seen a lawer on this and he has seen all the messages that me and shoerfast sent, he is a really down to earth type person(the lawer). I cant say what he said on this site but it is what im doing.
> Kevin,
> I told you I would return it the first day, I really would have. I really really didnt mean any dam harm on any thing but you really really pissed me off on all those rude PM's.
> 
> Jack



As it stands, from talking to Jack, it was clear to me to get the truth out, and had posted Jacks first PM to me, I got banned for it, but I was right! 


Jack got caught re-selling a "part-saw" as he was told it needed to be rebuilt,,,,,,,,,,



MS-310 said:


> I bought a 660 last night its been beating very bad and *needs lots of work.* the comp. is about 125-130 lb is that good or bad I thought its ok but a little low. I was woundering if i should rebuild it and so on. *I got it for 200 bucks *(did i do ok)



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=30911

After being told that it needed rebuilding, Jack tried to sell it a week latter,By misrepresenting it ,,,,,



MS-310 said:


> Im going to try to sell my 660 mag on ebay, It is a very beat up saw *but has very good comp*. ,,,,,,
> 
> thanks Jack



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=31193

And sell it again by misrepresentation here,,,,,,,



MS-310 said:


> I have a 660 mag it is in rough looking cond. *runs very well* and has a little muffler mod on it.
> 
> Thanks alot
> Jack



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=33189

After a few members in good standing here offered to mediat, and Jack was offered the use of a service like Pay-Pal, And relinquishing every opportunity I had offered to return the saw to him, and secure payment.
Jack disavowed any means of securing payment of his own, as he clearly states here! 

With an offer to ask his local Sheriffs dept. if they would serve as mediator, Jack opted to retain a Lawyer!

Jack, as far as making a cut with that saw, as you also said that the saw "*needs lots of work.* " ,_before_ you were trying to sell it , that is!
I was very clear about all the problems this saw has!


I gave you your last chance to make it right! 


Jack, I'm done with you here,,,,,,, unless you really want to see rude?

Kevin


----------



## CaseyForrest

Kevin, you are a better man than I!! If I had spent $400 dollars on anything, and if had been mis-represented, I would Return it by hand, and demand my money back.

Anyway, I surely do hope you can get it worked out. If you are in need of any parts, lets us know and Im sure there are enough of us you can get parts from to rebuild that beauty.


----------



## computeruser

*Unsatisfactory experience with member "Stihl here"*

This member offered to buy the 026 that I had for sale by PM. I accepted his offer, indicated the email address to which he could send the PayPal payment, and awaited either his response or the reciept of the payment.

The next communication contained a new, lower price that he would pay immediately through PayPal because he wanted to be "thrifty". I indicated that he had made an offer and I had accepted it; I did not wish to renegotiate and required that payment in the original amount be made by midnight or I would offer it to someone else. He indicated that he would send payment.

We then had a series of communications where he indicated that the payment had been sent, that the email address used was correct, and that he would determine what was going on and get back to me. I have received no further communications. I suggested that he send me his PayPal registered email address and I would send a funds request. I have not heard back from him, by PM or email.

Three days later, I still have not received payment. Consequently, I accepted another member's offer.


----------



## Darin

Nobody can blame you for selling it to somebody else. It could have been worse though.


----------



## Cut4fun

computeruser said:


> This member offered to buy the 026 that I had for sale by PM. I accepted his offer, indicated the email address to which he could send the PayPal payment, and awaited either his response or the reciept of the payment.
> 
> The next communication contained a new, lower price that he would pay immediately through PayPal because he wanted to be "thrifty". I indicated that he had made an offer and I had accepted it; I did not wish to renegotiate and required that payment in the original amount be made by midnight or I would offer it to someone else. He indicated that he would send payment.
> 
> We then had a series of communications where he indicated that the payment had been sent, that the email address used was correct, and that he would determine what was going on and get back to me. I have received no further communications. I suggested that he send me his PayPal registered email address and I would send a funds request. I have not heard back from him, by PM or email.
> 
> Three days later, I still have not received payment. Consequently, I accepted another member's offer.


Computeruser. I always ask people to bill me through my email address by paypal. That way i dont screw up trying to pay to the wrong person. So next time just ask the person where you could send the a bill through paypal so they could just follow the link to pay you. Would have saved you a few days of trouble. Glad it all worked out in the end.


----------



## retoocs555

MS-310 said:


> As it stands, from talking to Jack, it was clear to me to get the truth out, and had posted Jacks first PM to me, I got banned for it, but I was right!
> 
> 
> Jack got caught re-selling a "part-saw" as he was told it needed to be rebuilt,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=30911
> 
> After being told that it needed rebuilding, Jack tried to sell it a week latter,By misrepresenting it ,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=31193
> 
> And sell it again by misrepresentation here,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=33189
> 
> After a few members in good standing here offered to mediat, and Jack was offered the use of a service like Pay-Pal, And relinquishing every opportunity I had offered to return the saw to him, and secure payment.
> Jack disavowed any means of securing payment of his own, as he clearly states here!
> 
> With an offer to ask his local Sheriffs dept. if they would serve as mediator, Jack opted to retain a Lawyer!
> 
> Jack, as far as making a cut with that saw, as you also said that the saw "*needs lots of work.* " ,_before_ you were trying to sell it , that is!
> I was very clear about all the problems this saw has!
> 
> 
> I gave you your last chance to make it right!
> 
> 
> Jack, I'm done with you here,,,,,,, unless you really want to see rude?
> 
> Kevin



What are you insinuating with this negative rep point?

Yes, that's how I operate. Give me a break!!! I've been burned on more saw deals than most people ever will (not by arboristsite members), do you know how many times I've let it upset me? ZERO.. It's just a freakin chainsaw. Why don't you ask all my customers how I run my business? Find out just what kind of a shady deal I have going on with MS-310, it's sweet I'll tell ya! Don't you have something better to do than come up with a conspiracy theory about this?



ShoerFast said:


> Thanks for the remind of rule #7 , I'm sure he can repay you if you run a shaddy deal via here? ,,, MS-310 was wrong, the saw was junk, and he would not sucure the return, he ripped me off, is that how you opperate?


----------



## ShoerFast

How is it again, oh yes. 



retoocs555 said:


> And, remember it's only a chainsaw :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra

Why are we dragging a post from back in july up??


.


----------



## ShoerFast

04ultra said:


> Why are we dragging a post from back in july up??
> 
> 
> .



Intresting note, how he took my name off of my quote, and placed another one there!


----------



## Vman

04ultra said:


> Why are we dragging a post from back in july up??
> 
> 
> .


agreed, but now i just have to ask......
retoocs555.........if i understand your post correctly, u believe it is NOT a problem for a person to lay out a substantial amount of hard earned cash for a misrepresented saw?

if i misunderstand this, lemme know and i will delete my post.


----------



## retoocs555

NO, it's wrong that shoerfast got ripped off. Obviously he got a junk saw that was advertised as good. No argument there.

My problem is that rule #7 only seems to apply to some site memebers and not others. I think that PMs are just that, private messages and should be kept that way. Anybody can create false PM's emails, or whatever and post them on here to ruin somebody.

What I was trying to do, at the time, was mention it so you could edit your post. I WANTED you to make your case against MS-310 and until 2 days ago I was on YOUR side of this dispute. I though maybe somebody would come along and enforce the rules and delete your post that was in violation. I wanted the community to see what you had to say.

Oh, and about digging this old thread up. That would be shoerfast. He left me that negative rep point about it the day before yesterday. He was probably going through a pile of old posts just handing out negative rep points for fun! But, what he said in his rep on my account really crossed a line with me 

Maybe I should quote some of your PMs here to illustrate my point:

Edited to remove the PM's, they served purpose.


----------



## Vman

i thought Shoerfast was banned for a period of time after posting the pm's and/or emails? ....hence breaking rule #7 and and getting just punishment.

it is OK for u to post pm's? i am more confused now!! 

your post a few posts back seems to say getting ripped off is not a big deal, than you say it is wrong Shoerfast got ripped off. ??????

honestly, i have NO interest in any of the members involved in this matter, i am just trying to understand what is going on and i seem to be missing a piece of the puzzle. :deadhorse:


----------



## retoocs555

I thought my original post was neutral. I've re-read it several times and still fail to see how it upset shoerfast so much. 

I was merely trying to remind them both that there are more important things in life.

I do honestly believe that MS-310 should have taken the saw back.



And, if shoerfast was banned for a period becuase of this why weren't the quoted PM's removed? If he can do it, why not everybody else? I've never quoted (or.. ahem.. mis-quoted) anybody's PM's to me before so I can't say what will happen because I don't know.


----------



## MS-310

What the heck is going on!!!!

I tried to tell people that I did try to make it right with him on that saw, if I was good with words I could make you understand what went right, Im still a big peice of crap I know but I DID TRY TO MAKE IT RIGHT. Any ways..... screaw it I tryed and tryed but he was rude and more rude.... if you guys seen the PM's In my mail BOX you would see what I ment..... The first one was me telling shoerfast that I would take the saw back, just ship it back, just like e-bay I would have, but he never said in like 3days he wanted it back just complaned about the say for 3days and called me some things that I did not like, he offered a MOD. I dont know who this washington hot saw guy is,(im sure he is a good guy) but I had no idea. Plus I talked to my lawer and he did talk to me about the words said in the Pm from shoerfast where very rude and was thinking of going farther with it. Anyways shoerfast if you would like to go farther with this I guess we can its up to you......(remember that). Im sure you are going to say im the biggist lier and so on..... 
MAN YOU GOING TO "DRIVE ME OFF THIS SITE" I would not like that but if it must happen it will.

Sorry tis cam back up
Jack Holden
Cell 269-838-2011
call me if you would like me to talk to you more about this.


----------



## Vman

retoocs555...i was reading the following a few posts back which gave me the impression u felt it was no big deal being ripped off on a saw deal.

"Yes, that's how I operate. Give me a break!!! I've been burned on more saw deals than most people ever will (not by arboristsite members), do you know how many times I've let it upset me? ZERO.. It's just a freakin chainsaw. Why don't you ask all my customers how I run my business? Find out just what kind of a shady deal I have going on with MS-310, it's sweet I'll tell ya! Don't you have something better to do than come up with a conspiracy theory about this?"

maybe i am mis-interpreting something? if so, my apologies


ms-310...not for nothing, but is apparent with your prior postings about the saw that it was a misrepresented deal on the saw from the "get-go". but that is just my opinion after reading your postings about the saw prior to selling it.


----------



## MS-310

Vman said:


> retoocs555...i was reading the following a few posts back which gave me the impression u felt it was no big deal being ripped off on a saw deal.
> 
> "Yes, that's how I operate. Give me a break!!! I've been burned on more saw deals than most people ever will (not by arboristsite members), do you know how many times I've let it upset me? ZERO.. It's just a freakin chainsaw. Why don't you ask all my customers how I run my business? Find out just what kind of a shady deal I have going on with MS-310, it's sweet I'll tell ya! Don't you have something better to do than come up with a conspiracy theory about this?"
> 
> maybe i am mis-interpreting something? if so, my apologies
> 
> 
> ms-310...not for nothing, but is apparent with your prior postings about the saw that it was a misrepresented deal on the saw from the "get-go". but that is just my opinion after reading your postings about the saw prior to selling it.




Like I said I was making an atemp to return the money or pay to fix the parts I must of left out. I really did try thats the point and I really would have done it if he wasnt ...... I didnt WANT TO SCREAW HIM, that wasnt any freaking part in this im really really sorry it came to be like this.... I did try to make it right, I know that he wanted to make it right also but he was so rude and ever thing else, call me a stealer a lier and ever thing under the sun, I was rasied to the point that I thought that was very rude and............. screaw it. I talked to many people about this that has seen the saw and ever PM he sent so Im not going to lose any sleep over this again.


----------



## MS-310

ShoerFast said:


> How is it again, oh yes.




Shoerfast pls dont bring retoocs555 in to are fight, he has done nothing wroung, he thinks im the dumb @ s s. 
How the heck did this happen to start up again?


----------



## Darin

He was banned for a short time for the pm posting and obviously we missed some when deleting them. Please don't drag this post up from several months ago. The next guy who posts about the MS-310 deal goes away for a week. Its old news and we don't need to bring it up again. If rectwhatever could see the latest bad feedback wasn't even about that. It was something else. Just let it go.


----------



## bama

*Trouble getting a refund*

I am new to working on Stihls, but I just love to work on saws, so I took on a rebuild of an 011 for a guy who sent it to me. I needed some parts and I couldn't get them from Scott, so I remembered a member mentioning "cheapstihlparts" on eBay, so I bought what I figured I needed from him. I got the parts quick and he discounted my shipping on multiple items, but, being new to the stihl world, I bought the wrong cylinder(used) and the carb kit was not the right one for this saw. He said send it back, so I did. I finally got the refund for the cylinder last night which was 12 days after he got the part back. He didn't refund me the carb kit(returned it the same box) and now I am trying to get that $7 back. It seems that if you order the right parts, you will like this eBayer, but if you have to return something, be ready to wait. BTW, he is not quick at answering e-mails if he answers them at all.

I debated whether to post this because I am a patient person and hopefully this will get resolved. But, once you have the item in hand after it was returned, shouldn't you get a refund without having to send repeated, unanswered e-mails?

I am pretty frustrated at the whole deal. Am I right to feel this way or is it me?


----------



## CaseyForrest

bama said:


> I am new to working on Stihls, but I just love to work on saws, so I took on a rebuild of an 011 for a guy who sent it to me. I needed some parts and I couldn't get them from Scott, so I remembered a member mentioning "cheapstihlparts" on eBay, so I bought what I figured I needed from him. I got the parts quick and he discounted my shipping on multiple items, but, being new to the stihl world, I bought the wrong cylinder(used) and the carb kit was not the right one for this saw. He said send it back, so I did. I finally got the refund for the cylinder last night which was 12 days after he got the part back. He didn't refund me the carb kit(returned it the same box) and now I am trying to get that $7 back. It seems that if you order the right parts, you will like this eBayer, but if you have to return something, be ready to wait. BTW, he is not quick at answering e-mails if he answers them at all.
> 
> I debated whether to post this because I am a patient person and hopefully this will get resolved. But, once you have the item in hand after it was returned, shouldn't you get a refund without having to send repeated, unanswered e-mails?
> 
> I am pretty frustrated at the whole deal. Am I right to feel this way or is it me?




Im still waiting for feedback from this guy. First time I bought from him it took 3 months of hounding to get him to leave it.

Its been another 6 since Ive done business with him and still no feedback. His customer service skills suck.


----------



## bama

CaseyForrest said:


> Im still waiting for feedback from this guy. First time I bought from him it took 3 months of hounding to get him to leave it.
> 
> Its been another 6 since Ive done business with him and still no feedback. His customer service skills suck.




Did you get the parts quick? I could live without the feedback if he would just make things square with me. I will e-mail him as many times a day as I can to get the money. I am not that cheap, but I do believe in being honest and serving your customers. I will not even consider doing business with him again if I am not the only one thinking he needs some help. I only wish I hadn't left the feedback on the other items I had bought. No leverage now. I wonder if I can get Paypal to help me? It is only $7, but I have been more than patient and fair. 

I thought he must be good since his feedback was in the thousands. Live and learn.


----------



## CaseyForrest

bama said:


> Did you get the parts quick? I could live without the feedback if he would just make things square with me. I will e-mail him as many times a day as I can to get the money. I am not that cheap, but I do believe in being honest and serving your customers. I will not even consider doing business with him again if I am not the only one thinking he needs some help. I only wish I hadn't left the feedback on the other items I had bought. No leverage now. I wonder if I can get Paypal to help me? It is only $7, but I have been more than patient and fair.
> 
> I thought he must be good since his feedback was in the thousands. Live and learn.



Yes, shipping was fast, and parts were as described or better.

Its just that his customer service sucks. Took a long time to get questions answered. The feedback issue has been beat to death here on AS as well, but it is part of the process of doing business on Ebay, if one side holds up to their end, the other should not hesitate to hold their end up as well.

Take my last transaction...the EDT8 I just bought. I left the seller feedback as soon as I got it, it was in as described condition, so he got a positive. Not 12 hours later I had mine. Deals done.


----------



## trimmmed

bama said:


> I am new to working on Stihls, but I just love to work on saws, so I took on a rebuild of an 011 for a guy who sent it to me. I needed some parts and I couldn't get them from Scott, so I remembered a member mentioning "cheapstihlparts" on eBay, so I bought what I figured I needed from him. I got the parts quick and he discounted my shipping on multiple items, but, being new to the stihl world, I bought the wrong cylinder(used) and the carb kit was not the right one for this saw. He said send it back, so I did. I finally got the refund for the cylinder last night which was 12 days after he got the part back. He didn't refund me the carb kit(returned it the same box) and now I am trying to get that $7 back. It seems that if you order the right parts, you will like this eBayer, but if you have to return something, be ready to wait. BTW, he is not quick at answering e-mails if he answers them at all.
> 
> I debated whether to post this because I am a patient person and hopefully this will get resolved. But, once you have the item in hand after it was returned, shouldn't you get a refund without having to send repeated, unanswered e-mails?
> 
> I am pretty frustrated at the whole deal. Am I right to feel this way or is it me?




Hmm, did you get a breakdown of how/what the returned money was for? Was the carb kit for $7 specifically excluded or is it just you are $7 short and figure that's what it's for. How were the costs for shipping, ebay fee's, and paypal fee's accounted for in the refund? Maybe the $7 is in one of those.


----------



## Bill G

In no way am I defend the transaction you are talking about but I will say that Bryce sent me a couple parts I needed quick and at a fair price. He also helped me out on a deal that he did not have to. He did it just to help a guy out.

Bill


----------



## CaseyForrest

Bill G said:


> In no way am I defend the transaction you are talking about but I will say that Bryce sent me a couple parts I needed quick and at a fair price. He also helped me out on a deal that he did not have to. He did it just to help a guy out.
> 
> Bill




I dont want anyone to get the wrong impression of my posts either. His prices are great, his shipping is quick, and hes a fair seller.


----------



## bama

trimmmed said:


> Hmm, did you get a breakdown of how/what the returned money was for? Was the carb kit for $7 specifically excluded or is it just you are $7 short and figure that's what it's for. How were the costs for shipping, ebay fee's, and paypal fee's accounted for in the refund? Maybe the $7 is in one of those.




That is part of the problem. I don't get squat from him. I am sure I have sent 12 or more e-mails with only one back. I got a Paypal credit for $45, which was the price of the piston/cylinder and no explanation, no e-mail.

I have repeatedly asked why and if I could help speed up the process and it is like talking to space. 

I did mention that he was good on the shipping and the parts were in good condition. It is only in trying to get the refund resolved that I am having trouble. 

I have sent four more e-mails since getting the $45 refund with no answer. If fact, I was online when I got the Paypal refund and I quick sent him an e-mail about why it was not $52(I figured he must still be online) and I still got nothing.

He was the one who told me to send back the parts with no problem, but I assume no problem means getting a refund when the parts got back. I sent him auction numbers and the listings and I never heard anything until I sent an e-mail of my dispeasure. Then, I felt bad, since normally I am pretty nice, so I e-mailed him and apologized and said I was sure he would take care of it. He e-mailed back and said he would. That was a week ago.

I sent another one this morning and told him what I had written here and I also told him that it would be nice to post that this was resolved. I know it is a small amount, and if he needs to cover eBay charges/Paypal charges, I would be fine with that. He just needs to contact me and explain things, which he has never done!!

One thing in my defense about the carb kit is he said it would fit all 009, 010, and 011's. How was I to know without digging that they had more than one type of carb? He should refund my full $7 and make his description a little better, like which carb the kit fits.


----------



## rb_in_va

TreeCo said:


> Good god man stop taking up this sellers time!



I agree with Dan on this one. That seller has a 99.4% feedback rating with over 10,000 positive feedback received. Also he has almost 2000 active auctions. Furthermore, buying on ebay has its inherent risks. Paypal and ebay fees are trivial imo.


----------



## bama

I guess I was raised with "Right is right and wrong is wrong". I don't plan on debating whether or not he has a great rating or how many transactions he has. Read the posts and see why I am having trouble. Not refunding the $7 is still wrong whether or not it is a small amount or a large amount. I have offered to help in any way I could and I have heard nothing from him. 

I hope you gentleman who disagree with me have many successful eBay transactions(if you use eBay). This is the first time I have ever had any trouble. I know there are risks, but you try to minimize the risk by checking feedback and using reputable sellers. I did what the seller said I could do(return the parts) and the result was not was not what I was led to believe. If you think that is my problem, that is ok. That is what this forum is for as long as we keep away from personal attacks. I will e-mail this seller until the cows come home because I learned long ago that the squeaky wheel gets the grease. If I need something done, I need to make a big deal about it so it gets done, sometimes.


----------



## Ekka

Crikey

Some serious wheeling and dealing stuff here ... $7 is a lot. 

 Never mind me I seldom come here as I seldom buy much except for new stuff. Sort of reminds me of a job I did that cost $495 and the customer gave me $500 and insisted on the $5 change ... 

that $5 sure makes a big impression on people, them of me ... and me of them.


----------



## cord arrow

> Good god man stop taking up this sellers time!
> 
> What kind of profit margin do you think this guy is working on? It sounds like he has treated you more than fair but he has drawn the line at holding your hand. Ditto for Casey and his ebay feedback drivel.



two guys agreeing with dan in the same thread...that's gotta be some kind of record....

when he's right, he's right, and he's right...


----------



## CaseyForrest

TreeCo said:


> Good god man stop taking up this sellers time!
> 
> What kind of profit margin do you think this guy is working on? It sounds like he has treated you more than fair but he has drawn the line at holding your hand. Ditto for Casey and his ebay feedback drivel.



Perhaps you missed this one....



CaseyForrest said:


> I dont want anyone to get the wrong impression of my posts either. His prices are great, his shipping is quick, and hes a fair seller.



Some one asked about their dealing with this particular seller. I replied with my particular dealings with the seller not once, but twice. Im sure I stated the above in my first response to bamas post. 

No need to escalate this into a pissing match because you consider what I write as drivel. This is a public forum, you dont like what someone says, then forget you read it.


----------



## cord arrow

> His prices are great, his shipping is quick, and hes a fair seller.



a very BIG three outta three.....


> Its just that his customer service sucks.


yep, he sucks......


----------



## CaseyForrest

cord arrow said:


> a very BIG three outta three.....
> 
> yep, he sucks......



I didnt say *HE* sucks.


----------



## 04ultra

bama said:


> I am new to working on Stihls, but I just love to work on saws, so I took on a rebuild of an 011 for a guy who sent it to me. I needed some parts and I couldn't get them from Scott, so I remembered a member mentioning "cheapstihlparts" on eBay, so I bought what I figured I needed from him. I got the parts quick and he discounted my shipping on multiple items, but, being new to the stihl world, I bought the wrong cylinder(used) and the carb kit was not the right one for this saw. He said send it back, so I did. I finally got the refund for the cylinder last night which was 12 days after he got the part back. He didn't refund me the carb kit(returned it the same box) and now I am trying to get that $7 back. It seems that if you order the right parts, you will like this eBayer, but if you have to return something, be ready to wait. BTW, he is not quick at answering e-mails if he answers them at all.
> 
> I debated whether to post this because I am a patient person and hopefully this will get resolved. But, once you have the item in hand after it was returned, shouldn't you get a refund without having to send repeated, unanswered e-mails?
> 
> I am pretty frustrated at the whole deal. Am I right to feel this way or is it me?



So what your saying is you bought the wrong parts...Your lucky he even took them back..Your mess up really isnt his problem.. 

BTW do you know what it cost him by letting you use paypal.. How much time did it take to box and ship for him. 

You really need to know what your ordering or you could be stuck with something.. 

Ever try to return special order parts at a dealer when you brought him the part numbers.. Bet he would say there yours or your going to pay restocking fee..


.


----------



## bama

04ultra said:


> So what your saying is you bought the wrong parts...Your lucky he even took them back..Your mess up really isnt his problem..
> 
> BTW do you know what it cost him by letting you use paypal.. How much time did it take to box and ship for him.
> 
> You really need to know what your ordering or you could be stuck with something..
> 
> Ever try to return special order parts at a dealer when you brought him the part numbers.. Bet he would say there yours or your going to pay restocking fee..
> 
> 
> .



I have been an eBay buyer and seller for few years, so yes, I do know what Paypal costs. I was prepared to list these parts myself if he didn't take them back so I could get close to breaking even. But, he offered to take them back. How is that my fault? If he agrees to take them back and doesn't give me a refund, that seems pretty unfair. If he wanted a handling fee, listing fees, etc.., I am fine with that, too. But, I have heard nothing. I never intended to scam him out of anything. He won't reply to anything I send him, so I don't know what he is thinking. I guess we will have to disagree on who is at fault here. The responsibility became his when he said he would take the parts back. Otherwise, I would be selling them right now and wouldn't have to wait a few weeks to maybe get a response...or not get a response.

One thing I don't like about the written word as opposed to the spoken word is that you can't tell a person's tone of voice. Your post reads, to me, as if you are lecturing me and I don't know you well enough to know if that is correct. We all make mistakes and that is how we learn. May all of your mistakes be treated more graciously, online, as mine.


----------



## bama

*My Wife reminded me it is Christmas*

My wife, bless her heart, says that I am acting differently, especially after reading these posts, so it is time to do the Christian thing. I have written an e-mail offering the $7 as payment for the fees and will forgive him and ask for my forgiveness. If my wife says I am acting different from being on the site, this stuff(including these posts) must be bothering me. 

I have learned so much being on this site and have always been treated very nicely and respectfully. My apologies to those I may have offended in these posts and I hope that my mention of "Christ" does not add to any inflamatory posts. Sometimes it is much harder to live the faith than believe it.

Thanks to the members who PM'd me.

Brad


----------



## bama

*Bryce contacted me*

I got an e-mail this morning and Bryce still refunded the entire $7. He said he was in Canada and couldn't get out for two days. He sounds as if he is really busy and he mentioned it is hard to find good help. I think he has more business than he can handle and has a hard time keeping up. 

While I don't like how long I had to wait for this deal to be finished, I can see how it would take someone who has too many things to get done, to get around to everyone in a reasonable amount of time(at least what I consider reasonable). 

I have learned lessons from this experience and I do take responsiblility for ordering the wrong parts. I will ask more questions and take more time to make sure I order the right parts. I will also have to work on not letting these little things get to me!


----------



## Gypo Logger

MacDaddy said:


> I bought a 181 husky and when it got shipped the gas tank and handle got broke I also was uder the impression that the saw was a real runner but after further reveiw the porting looks like Ray Charles did it with a rasp file Also the carb to intake had NO gasket,and the ring are shot! OH YA the bar nuts are in killer condition



Lol
John


----------



## 046

didn't even know this was here... glad this surfaced


----------

